
DIY Currencies  - kqr2
http://www.portfolio.com/views/columns/dual-perspectives/2009/04/13/DIY-Currencies
======
kqr2
If Amazon issued "amazon bucks", that would probably be a viable alternative
electronic currency since they offer a convenient single payment system and
according to the recent thread may already account for up to 1/3 of US
ecommerce.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=564080>

